# Spooking while on a lead line



## Ladywantsahorse (Nov 4, 2009)

Although my mare is quiet most of the time, I'm having an issue when I take her out of the barnyard area to let her graze on grass. I keep her on the lead line, and walk and talk to her, petting her etc. She is very nervous, and will spook for little things like a snap of a twig. 

She seems to do this more with me than if my husband leads her. I'm not nervous when I handle her, and I'm the one that always feeds her, cleans her stall, and grooms her for the most part, but it's getting to the point where I am starting to feel edgy about leading her out, because yesterday she bolted and pretty much ran right through me and I ended up with a black eye because her forehead smacked me in the face as she bolted.

She didn't run far enough for me to lose the lead line, I still hung on, but got a rope burn in the process too.

She's a good girl 99% of the time, she will follow me to the barn and stop when I stop, even when she's not on a lead, and I can get her to back up when I bring out oats for her in the morning, no matter how badly she wants in the pail. All in all, I feel she is a very quiet horse except for the spooking issue.

I have ridden her inside her barnyard and she's great, but I'm afraid to take her outside her area for fear that she will bolt when I'm on her, since I can't even take her out on a lead line.

Comments or suggestions, anyone?


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Do you do regular groundwork with her? Try lounging her and doing other exercises like moving the forequarters and hindquarters, and backing her up. By doing this you are reasserting your role as leader. When she respects you she will be much less likely to push into you, as happened yesterday. She will also feel more comfortable in you as a leader, meaning that she will gain comfort from you. Instead of feeling afraid when she is out of the barnyard, when she sees that you are calm she will be likewise. 

The next thing I would do after groundwork though is DESENSITIZING! You cannot ever do enough of this! Work on getting her used to bags, tarps, umbrellas, water, clippers, etc. Anything and everything you can think of. This will help her stay calm in a scary situation and have less "freak out" moments.


----------



## Ladywantsahorse (Nov 4, 2009)

I haven't been doing too much yet because I wanted her to get used to her surroundings and become comfortable in her new home. I've also been a little concerned about working her too much because we've had extremely hot, humid weather which hasn't cooled down a lot even in the evenings.

She's been here about 8 weeks now.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I think 8 weeks should be plenty of time to get somewhat comfortable in a new place. Maybe a buddy would help comfort her?

As for the heat, as long as you keep it short and cool her down really well she should be fine. You can even hose her off after words and just make sure that she has plenty of fresh water. There are also a lot of ground work exercises that require very little physical effort, like the backing and moving her hindquarters etc. Unless you were absolutely working her into a dripping sweat, I don't think you are in much danger of overworking her. Just start with small amounts and build her lesson lengths over time.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What do you do when she spooks?


----------



## Britthing (Jul 10, 2010)

Ochie I was about to tell just what the person above me just posted... my BLM mustang Tyson would freak out when he would see trash cans. OMG it was crazy I just got sick of coming off him, so I started to leave the trash can right next to his feeder. oh he did not eat for a few days but he got hungrey enough he made friends with the big old trash can.... after that rides were so much nicer....


----------



## Ladywantsahorse (Nov 4, 2009)

It usually happens very fast, without warning, but if I see her head snap up and her eyes go big, I try to calm her down by talking to her and patting her. It works when I can do that, but it usually happens again, and sometimes she does it without warning.
Yesterday she just whipped around so fast I didn't even have time to move out of the way, and she just went right through me.


----------



## Ladywantsahorse (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, if I knew what she was afraid of, I would use that tactic, too.


----------



## FHF (Jul 11, 2010)

Like the first person said the number one concern is her ground manners. 8 weeks is plenty of time to adjust. Your horses main job in life is to preserve yours. So even if she thinks something is about to eat her she should avoid getting you hurt. This comes from establishing yourself as the boss mare. Take your horse out more often and begin working on the ground manners from the moment you snap the lead rope on them. You need to be extra firm whenever she moves into your space. This is the first problem with taking her out. You can confidently take her out if you know she is not going to hurt you. It is a myth that if your horse is scared you can't control them. Don't allow bad behavior just because your horse is scared or spooked. She is currently not respecting you. She is better with your husband only because she respects his presence more. You can't love them into respecting you. Horses in the field as you know will stay out of the boss mares way at all cost. I think the the writer early was dead on with her advice to work on ground manners whenever you take her out. She will be happier with a job and less focused on the spooks. The spooks may still happen but if you are firm and consistent with your discipline and training she will get better. Always have carrot stick in hand and reinforce your ownership of the space around you even when she is spooked.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

It's sounds like these are fairly explosive spooks, but any chance you can do absolutely nothing when she spooks? If you talk to her and try to calm her when she's excited, you'll only be re-enforcing her fears and/or bad behavior. If you just keep walking like she was still walking calmly next to you, it will provide a far different vibe to her. Walk confident, tall and keep the lead slack. Maybe use a longer lead rope so you have some like to let out if she does jump. When she spooks, let her back up or jump sideways, but if it's safe to do so, keep you body facing in the direction you want to go and do not acknowledge the spook. As soon as she puts slack back in the line, take it up and continue walking like nothing happend. If these are far more explosive, than the above suggestion sucks, but if she is just playing you, this might work. Only you can be the judge of that.


----------



## Ladywantsahorse (Nov 4, 2009)

So I've not been doing the right thing by trying to calm and re-assure her that there is nothing to be afraid of?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Nope, there's no monster there. If you reassure her, to her that means you saw it too.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

K N O T S ! ! ! every time i handle with a horse that spooks on lead, i always tie knots in the rope. tie them each about 1 1/2 or 2 feet apart, and tie as many knots as you want chances to keep her in your hand. 3 is always a good number of knots. this, way, the rope wont slip out of your hand, but the knots will give you 3 chances to stop your horse from escaping.

there is, of course, the alternative. if you just want the spooks to stop alltogether, put her in a stall or roundpen, find as many noisy and spooky things you can (trash bags, jingle bells, vehicles, etc.) and shake them around all over the place and make as much commotion as you can, until she gets used to it. this should reduce her episodes.


----------



## FHF (Jul 11, 2010)

My simplified opinion: Take her out more and give her a job while doing so.


----------



## FHF (Jul 11, 2010)

Also coming outside into an open area is always exciting to a barn kept horses. Try excersizing her a bit before coming out. (If you havn't already.) And definitely work on some ground manners. I appreciate both Parelli and C. Anderson's Methods. But I feel your pain You just want to take her out to graze.


----------



## FHF (Jul 11, 2010)

Triple 8 vegas has a good method. Make sure whenever she faces the scary object you stop shakin it. Then shake it again until she stops moving and faces it. Takes a long time at first but you will have a better horse from then on. Also the patting and telling her its ok will make you feel better and she will take comfort in being next to you just as babies do with their mothers. They push into them in the field when scared. However, it is a behavior that shouldn't be allowed in the horse human relationship. She will get way more good from doing desensitizing exercises and their are tons to choose from.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Does she respect your personal space at all? I mean when she's around you is she next to you? On top of you? Do whatever she wants to you? What happen if you ask her to keep the space between you both? I agree with other people, you need to do groundwork and looks like some desensitizing to the scary things. 

When you lead, don't stay in front of her, stay by her shoulder may be with the stick, ready to drive her AROUND you if she spooks and bolt. I also really recommend to put on the gloves so she wouldn't burn your hands with the lead rope.


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

I completely agree with AQHA13. And whatever you do, I can't say this enough, DO NOT have any fear or uncertainty when you approach, lead, or ride a horse. I know it is incredibly hard sometimes & human nature, especially when you've had bad experiences but when you do have these things built up inside you, you will only get more bad experiences and bad results. Your horse needs to see you as a confident leader and someone she can feel completely safe and protected around. Groundwork exercises are an awesome way to earn your horse's trust and gain confidence with a new horse, or any horse really. 
I just bought a new gelding about 2 weeks ago and just moved him to a new facility yesterday. He can be pretty spooky sometimes, especially in unfamiliar surroundings, but he's so much better when he is handled with confidence. He really responds to a relaxed person. I will be doing some groundwork exercises with him tomorrow. Let me know if you want to know how it goes so you can try them with your horse, I'd be happy to give you advice as you progress with her.
A good tip for being around any horse: Before you even go to the barn, set your goals. What are you going to get done that day? After you set your goals, physically & mentally let go of all the stress you have inside. Take a big, deep breath and relax. Release any tension in your body & be loose. When you go to your horse, handle and/or ride her, keep reviewing your goals in your head as you go and 'know' that you will get them done. When your horse senses that you have everything under control, it feels it can relax and trust you. I don't know how they know what we are thinking but they do!
Now if worst comes to worst and your horse just doesn't want to listen, DO NOT get flustered or give up! Just brush it off and try again until you get your goals done. If your horse refuses to listen still, keep yourself calm, don't freak out. Just move on to something else. This way you're not 'giving up' on your goals, you're just setting them aside and doing it in a little different order. Just remember to breathe and stay relaxed! I really hope this helps you and anyone else who has these type of problems.

- Brie.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> It's sounds like these are fairly explosive spooks, but any chance you can do absolutely nothing when she spooks? If you talk to her and try to calm her when she's excited, you'll only be re-enforcing her fears and/or bad behavior. If you just keep walking like she was still walking calmly next to you, it will provide a far different vibe to her. Walk confident, tall and keep the lead slack. Maybe use a longer lead rope so you have some like to let out if she does jump. When she spooks, let her back up or jump sideways, but if it's safe to do so, keep you body facing in the direction you want to go and do not acknowledge the spook. As soon as she puts slack back in the line, take it up and continue walking like nothing happend. If these are far more explosive, than the above suggestion sucks, but if she is just playing you, this might work. Only you can be the judge of that.


100% agree! Tango is the same way. I mean, she rarely spooks to begin with, but if she does and you go up and fluster her with: "Oh, pretty pony, it's Ok! You're alright...blah blah blah" then it just freaks her out more. Your horse might be the same. Just keep walking like nothing happened. Lol. Whenever I do this with Tango now, I'll hear her start beside me but don't even acknowledge her and pull her on, with the mindset: "Come on, you foolish horse. I don't have time for your shenanigans" and she just quietly follows me.

For the first few times she might have severe spooks anyways, but the less YOU react, over time she'll realize that she doesn't need to worry. Of course, you need to make sure you're the boss mare. If she looks up to you and trusts you it'll make the whole not-spooking thing a bit easier. 

And like RioPony said, make sure you are confident at ALL times! Unless, of course, you're doing something that's going to kill you, NEVER doubt yourself.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

FHF said:


> Triple 8 vegas has a good method. Make sure whenever she faces the scary object you stop shakin it. Then shake it again until she stops moving and faces it. Takes a long time at first but you will have a better horse from then on. Also the patting and telling her its ok will make you feel better and she will take comfort in being next to you just as babies do with their mothers. They push into them in the field when scared. However, it is a behavior that shouldn't be allowed in the horse human relationship. She will get way more good from doing desensitizing exercises and their are tons to choose from.


thanks, took the words right out of my mouth : )


----------

